# Boo, the kitty who followed my son and myself.



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I wasn't sure if I should post this here or in "Cats in Need". I decided to post it here, because "Cat Chat" gets more traffic.

My son and I walked to Target last night because I had to grab a few cans of wet cat food for our cats. As we were walking, a female kitten, approximately 3 - 4 months old, ran in front of us on the sidewalk. She scared me to death because she appeared out of nowhere. My son and I stopped to play with her, then continued on our way. I noticed that the kitten was following us. We had to cross the street and I thought that she'd stay at the corner. She didn't. She crossed the street with us. But this time, I had made up my mind, if she was still following us by the time we got to Target, I would feed her. She stayed with us the whole time. My son stayed outside with her while I bought the cat food. I came back out and gave her some food. When she was done eating, we started to walk back home. Again, she followed us. I thought for sure that she would go back to where ever it was that she came from since she had a full tummy. Nope. She continued to follow us. In fact, she followed us to our townhome! We had to pick her up when we crossed the final street, but she stayed with us the whole time. When we did get home, I called the shelter to see if they could pick her up because there was no way I could keep her. Unfortunately, they were closed for the day, but they told me I could call the next day. We were going to set up the carrier on the patio with warm towels and blankets and have her sleep there until the morning, but it was expected to rain overnight. So I made the decision to sneak Boo (as we now named her) in the house so that she could be picked up in the morning. Below is a map of the area where we live. I included a brief explanation on the map as to how far Boo followed us.












Boo is such a sweet little girl. She purred the whole time she followed us, the little bit of time she spent in our house and while she ate her breakfast this morning. She's a snuggler and biscuit maker. She's very playful. She went crazy over a ball made from paper and played "Attack the Q-tip" with a q-tip that was on my son's floor. When I went in his room to bring her her breakfast, she was snuggled up against his back, fast asleep. She has beautiful coloring. She's a brown mackerel/ticked tabby. While her stripes and spots are very distinct, her fur had very distinct bands of color. She was picked up about an hour and a half ago. I can't keep her...even though she would have been a perfect fit and a perfect playmate for Momo. My ex-husband has set his foot down. Four cats is more than enough. I know that if he had had a chance to see Boo, he would have fallen in love with her, too. 

Here's where I need your help. Since I can't keep her, I'm hoping anyone in Southern California could try to adopt her. The Animal Control officer gave a control number for Boo so that I could call and check on her. If anyone is interested, the phone number is (909) 623-9777 and her control number is C203766. We don't have any pictures of her because my daughter's camera doesn't have batteries. I hope someone can adopt her...


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Have you tried to find her owners?
You didn't describe her as a stray, someone might be looking for her.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Cooncatbob, it was about 10:30 in the evening when I went to Target. She was skinny and her poor little baby paws had calluses. If she had an owner, it was someone who didn't give a rat's patootie about her. She's a young thing, approximately 3 months old. There's no way a kitten that young would be out there unless she was a stray.

I'm missing her so much right now. When the ACO came to pick her up and my daughter put her in the cage, Boo looked so scared. I couldn't help it, I started crying. I hope she gets a clean bill of health and gets adopted right away.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Personally, if theres ANY possible way... id say she already adopted you guys  but thats just me.

(funny, the starving little thing that we found ironically at a pet store that doesnt sell pets, is Boo). She was there when they opened the s tore, must have smelled the food and waited. In my parents go to buy dog shampoo and next thing you know...... hehehe


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Claiken, I WISH I could keep her, but since I'm living with my ex-husband, he has drawn the line at four cats. He doesn't even know that Boo was in the house for that one night.

But there is good news! She'll be going up for adoption tomorrow morning at 9:45 am. I'm going to keep calling and checking on her. I hope that she's adopted quickly. She's such a beauty and a little love bug. Whoever gets her will be so lucky.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Did you work anything out like if it came down to, you know, the bad shelter deed... that you would make (at least temporary) arrangements instead? if for some reason i ever had to give anyone up, i would definately have that rule in place.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Well, I called them earlier today to check up on her and to find out if they've posted her picture on their website, but I got voicemail instead. When they call back tomorrow, I'll ask them how long she'll be available for adoption before they consider the bad shelter deed. If no one has adopted her by then, I'll find a way to get the $95 adoption fee and I'll adopt her. I don't know why this little girl is affecting me so much, but I can't stop thinking about her.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I hope she gets adopted out soon, she sounds so sweet. My heart was breaking a bit when I read the story, but it's so kind that you were able to pick her up and help out in any way you can.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Alpaca, she is sweet. I just hope that she still has that going for her after being in a metal cage after a nice warm bed (with a warm human, too). She's still up for adoption and they don't have her picture up on the website yet. As soon as they do, I'll post it here and on my Facebook page. I want her to be adopted so bad. I WISH I could, but my ex reiterated the "no more than 4 cats" rule. I just hope that the shelter gives her a few weeks to get adopted. I wish I knew their turnover rate.


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

Awe, your story definitely tugged at my heart strings.....I sincerely hope she gets adopted. I know what it's like having a cat affect you....Jackson and Moe have definitely done the same with me.

It's really hard when they affect you in such a profound way and you want nothing more then to help them. My heart goes out to her and I will pray she finds her forever home.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks. I keep checking the shelter's website to see if her picture has been posted...but no such luck. I just hope that she's not so scared that she's cowering in the corner of her cage and not letting anyone see her. That would certainly shorten the time she'd be up for adoption before the "deed" is done. And I'm trying to figure out a way to get the money to get her. Like you, I'm a stay-at-home mom and unemployed. I know my ex-husband won't give me the money. I might have to tell him that I'd only foster her until a cat rescue can find her a home. That way he would know that she'd only be here temporarily. Who knows?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Well, the shelter finally put her picture up, though I don't know why they have her listed as being 1 year old, because she's definitely younger than that and I could have sworn she was lighter in color. Anyway, they changed her name to Lady, but she'll always be Boo to me. Unfortunately, they can't let me know when she'll (if ever) get scheduled for the "deed". That decision is on a day-to-day basis. 

Here she is:










And here's the actual link to her:

Inland Valley Humane Society and S.P.C.A.. - Lady - I1145186

If you know of anyone in Southern California, specifically in the Inland Valley, who is looking for a sweetheart of a kitty, please direct them to:

The Inland Valley Humane Society & SPCA
500 Humane Way
Pomona, CA 91766
(909) 623-9777

Her future is uncertain and so far, no one has expressed an interest in her. It would kill me if she has to be put down.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Renee - have you thought to snag a copy of her photo and put it on the local craigslist with a description of how sweet and brave she is??? She looks like a total darling...

Gosh, for that matter maybe she's a lost kitty and her family can find her! 

I hope this works out...

Fran


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh my, I hope she gets adopted...the idea of them putting her down just because noone wants her makes me sick.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I will keep my fingers crossed for Lady Boo, but well, we all know what happens when they are no longer considered kittens anymore and if they are listing her as 1 year old, but the glass is still half full so....hoping for the best!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Lenkolas said:


> Oh my, I hope she gets adopted...the idea of them putting her down just because noone wants her makes me sick.


I hope someone adopts her, too. I look at her picture and I just cry. I want her so bad, but the finances and living situation prevent it. It's too late for me to call about today, but I'll call again in the morning. I have to somehow convince my ex to let me get her. And I swear this would be the last kitty I'd get until I move out. I can't get her out of my mind. :-(


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

Awe, now I'm really in tears seeing her picture....I really hope someone adopts her or you can save her.....she's adorable. I will pray that something good happens for her.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

my4kitties said:


> I hope someone adopts her, too. I look at her picture and I just cry. I want her so bad, but the finances and living situation prevent it. It's too late for me to call about today, but I'll call again in the morning. I have to somehow convince my ex to let me get her. And I swear this would be the last kitty I'd get until I move out. I can't get her out of my mind. :-(


Oh gosh, go get her. Save her, and don't do this to yourself. You can find a home for her later, don't you think? But if she dies there, you'll never forgive yourself.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

If I had the money, I would. But then even if I did, my ex wouldn't let me bring her in. He is adamant on 4 cats being the limit. Which I understand...I guess. :-(


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

Awe, that's really very sad. Noone you know, like family or friends can help her?
Sad to think about her scared and alone in that cage and hoping someone will come save her and knowing you want her, but you're financial and living situation is preventing it.

I understand about the living situation....I live in an apartment complex where I can't have cats or anymore then one small dog and I had two dogs and had to reluctantly let one of my dogs go, thankfully my mom took her for me so I could still see her and she is well taken care of. I also wanted to take Jackson and Moe in myself, got really attached to both of them and was heavyhearted that I couldn't, but, was greatful to find them both good homes and Jackson I see regularly and Moe I know will be taken good care of.

Again, I am still praying for her...can't believe noone has showed interest in her, she's a beautiful cat, poor baby.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I was a guerrilla cat owner for years, my apartment didn't allow pets.
I had the drapes on the front window stapled to the wall so kitty wouldn't get in the window.
I lived in that apartment for so long I wore out the carpet that wasn't new when I moved in and I got all my deposit money back when I left.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

What if you talk to your ex about how truly deeply its affecting you having her there? and not knowing her fate? Even if you fostered at least you would know shes alive and well.

I would try and have a heart to heart, see what comes of it. It really is tearing you up inside and you just cant do that to yourself.

Even just show him that pic, her poor confused/sad expression! Maybe he will melt


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I'll have to make some calls first. If I can't have her, I'd love to foster her...but I need to have that lined up before I can use that as a bargaining chip with my ex. If he thinks the money is going to come out of his pocket, then I know he'll be dead set against it. I will have to more than likely _*prove*_ that Boo would only be here temporarily.

If he had had the chance to have met her last weekend when she was here, I know he would have fallen for her. I was just so scared that if he had found her in my son's room, he would have put her back outside and I wasn't going to let that happen.

And you're right, it is tearing me up inside. I look at her picture and I cry. I wish I could go back in time and not have made that phone call to the shelter. That way, she'd be here right now, in a warm house, with a warm bed (and my son) to sleep on along with food and water.


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

It does tear you up inside, I cried alot over Jackson and Moe....knowing they were both outside and cold and lonely...I got so emotionally attached to both of them that I just couldn't stand by and not help and I'm relieved they both have good homes now....even though I'm still concerned about my neighbor, I did what was best for "his" cat.

I hope you can convince him to let you foster her and you can find help with the financial situation.....wish I had income coming in to help in that department, but, unfortunately, I am a stay at home mom and have no extra money coming in. My heart definitely goes out to her and you and I hope for both of your sakes, you can rescue the poor baby.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

KariyaReyleesMom said:


> even though I'm still concerned about my neighbor, I did what was best for "his" cat


i LOVE this. we have done something similar. we had this neighbourhood cat that we knew where it lived, techincally it had a home, but it was ALWAYS outside... there was a yard sale down the street that we happened to be at, and this kitten came to check things out. this one woman said how cute she was, the person putting the sale on i think, she had been looking to get a kitten...... so we said that that one didnt live anywhere if she wanted to keep him/her. lol.

technically cruel but that kitten was SO much better off. like 5 weeks old and continuously outside, in a busier street neighbourhood. not cool. 

i know its a debatable topic but we feel that it was better off. i know theres outdoor cats, but they had only had her for like a week maybe. but like it didnt even have time to establish that that was home, you know? not only new to that house but new to life too. It just kinda wandered... they didnt care much either because no posters or anything went up when it "went missing"...

but back on topic, keep us updated on how things go with Boos situation!


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks, just a little concerned because my neighbor has had her for 3 months, if you want to call it that and she's never wandered off before, so, he might wonder why all the sudden she has now. But, I also knew I couldn't stand by and watch the way she got treated anymore. Never allowed in the house, had to be in a cold garage, she had worms, fleas, underweight, always at my door crying to be let in and fed, she was not spayed and I already found homes for her last litter of kittens, which I think is why she was dumped in our neighborhood 3 months ago anyways. I talked to the neighbor on numerous occasions about taking better care of her and nothing was ever done, then he just stopped talking to me all together. She was already abandoned, then gets stuck with him and I just couldn't take it anymore, it was time for her to finally have a loving, indoor home like she so desperately wanted.

Wow, 5 weeks and they just let it wander around outside and on a busy street? I don't blame you at all.

And yes, please keep us updated on Boo, been worrying and wondering about her.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Lady Boo's picture is still up on the website, so that's a good sign. I also contacted a friend of mine to see if she was interested in adopting Boo. She has a male cat similar in coloring and markings to Boo, so she could have a matching pair of kitties. I'll have to go check my Facebook to see if she responded. Got my fingers crossed that she can take her.


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

Awe, well, I hope you heard from your friend and she's willing to adopt her. Keep us posted. I'm still praying for Boo.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Lady Boo is still available. I *KNOW* I sent my friend a message on FB about Lady Boo, but when I checked to see if she got it, the message wasn't there. I'll try sending it later.


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

Was wondering about her, glad to hear she's still available and hoping to hear some good news for her....poor baby.


----------



## 6cats2dogs2kids (Nov 23, 2011)

my4kitties said:


> Cooncatbob, it was about 10:30 in the evening when I went to Target. She was skinny and her poor little baby paws had calluses. If she had an owner, it was someone who didn't give a rat's patootie about her. She's a young thing, approximately 3 months old. There's no way a kitten that young would be out there unless she was a stray.
> 
> I'm missing her so much right now. When the ACO came to pick her up and my daughter put her in the cage, Boo looked so scared. I couldn't help it, I started crying. I hope she gets a clean bill of health and gets adopted right away.


You have no idea if anyone is looking for her. My cat got out and was gone for a month. I put flyers up all over town, live animal traps in mine and my neighbours yards, ads in the local paper and i notified the local vet and animal shelter. I thought he was dead. Then a month later someone found him in her yard and he was emmaciated and dehydrated. She never bothered to look in the paper, or check the local stores where i had posters everywhere. She took my cat in, fed him, and then mentioned him to her neighbour who happened to be the receptionist at one of the vet offices in my town. She went and got my number and called me. So please do not assume because a cat looks homeless that noone is looking. I was devestated for the time he was gone and am thankful to the lady who brought him back to me.

So, at least call the local vets and shelters to report her found. You just never know.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

my4kitties said:


> Lady Boo is still available. I *KNOW* I sent my friend a message on FB about Lady Boo, but when I checked to see if she got it, the message wasn't there. I'll try sending it later.


It doesn't matter now. Lady Boo was put down. I *KNEW *I shouldn't have called the shelter. *I KNEW IT!! *That's it. I'm not calling the shelter again. If I just have to start buying dry food again and feeding the strays with it, so be it. I'm not going to "do the right thing" if the right thing means that the kitten/cat that gets picked up will more than likely be put down after being taken to a shelter. It's just a repeat of this: http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/102152-im-so-very-sad-very-sad-update.html except there was only one kitty this time. What hurts the most is that she followed me home and she knew warmth...And I had the shelter pick her up where she spent her final days in a god **** cage. She should have stayed here!!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

....


This is devastating. I don't know what else to say.
I'm sorry I can't be of any comfort now, but I'm crying while I type this. This is not fair.


----------



## 6cats2dogs2kids (Nov 23, 2011)

They euthanized her after a few days? What kind of shelter does that? I guess ontario is different. I am still flabergasted.... Why wouldn't they give you the opportunity to adopt her before doing this? It sounds like a prison.


----------



## 6cats2dogs2kids (Nov 23, 2011)

So i emailed that shelter 3000 mies from me and told them they should be ashamed and guilty for killing a healthy kitten who could have gone to you. I hope more of you do it.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

6cats2dogs2kids said:


> They euthanized her after a few days? What kind of shelter does that? I guess ontario is different. I am still flabergasted.... Why wouldn't they give you the opportunity to adopt her before doing this? It sounds like a prison.


She was there for a week, which isn't nearly enough time for a prospective new owner to have seen her. This shelter covers quite a few cities (http://www.ivhsspca.org/), so I can see why they have the policy that they do, though a week really isn't enough time. I would have adopted her if I had had the money, but I've been unemployed for the past three years AND I'm' living with my ex-husband. He has put his foot down with four cats being the limit, though I KNOW that if he had met Boo, he would have fallen head over heels in love with her. Guess I'll never know now. :-(


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

6cats2dogs2kids said:


> So i emailed that shelter 3000 mies from me and told them they should be ashamed and guilty for killing a healthy kitten who could have gone to you. I hope more of you do it.


Thank you. Let me know if they send you a reply. I'd be very interested in hearing what they have to say.


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

Sorry I can't be of to much comfort either, because it really is devesating news.....we've been pulling for her and hoping she'd get some kind of miracle and find her forever home for Christmas.

I'm with Lenkolas, I'm about in tears typing this and it really isn't fair....poor kitty.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

:sad :sad :sad


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

That's really devastating. I'm so very sorry, I know you were trying to do the right thing as best you could given your situation.

In California it really isn't easy to run a shelter from what I've read, there are too many animals being surrendered due to the economy and not enough funding. It's why animals from California (dogs at least) are being shipped to various other states and even into Canada. They aren't able to be kept in the shelter long unless it's a no kill, and those ones likely can't accept new animals since they're full. It's really a terrible situation.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

And I knew this, too. I had thought that they would have given her at least two weeks instead of one. Knowing what I know and being in contact with the head of Pet Adoptions who told me that her survival was day-to-day just tears me up. I could have prevented this. Sure my ex-husband would have been mad, but he would have fallen in love with Boo, too. He was less than thrilled when Momo came into the picture, but now he's absolutely crazy about her. He grumbles about the cats, but he loves them. I just feel like crap. :-(


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

I just saw this thread. What a sad story. I'm so sorry to the OP. I have no words... 

It goes to show, our cats are a privaledge to have. And we should treasure them. Again, I'm devastated by this. I feel you should have put your foot down. Done something for the poor thing. But, I'm sorry. I'm sure you felt horrible about it. It just makes me so angry.


----------

